# anyone with office jobs....



## maverick15 (Jun 27, 2010)

right, im new here so i hope this is in the right place.

i need some recipe ideas for lunch at work.

all we have is a fridge and microwave, and im sick of buying M&S microwave meals. i'm after some meal ideas for lunch?

what do you guys take to work that can be reheated, or not need to be heated? was looking for somethin with chicken or beef as i eat cans of tuna throughout the day. i was thinking something along the lines of baked pototoes etc..

cheers


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright mate, here's a few things I knock up the night before and bring in to work:

Cajun chicken with pasta and pesto

Egg mayo

Salads with tuna/chicken/eggs

Tuna, pasta, sweetcorn and a little mayo

Chicken fried rice

Chilli

Bolognaise

Jacket potatoes pre cooked and heated up

Oats, whey and peanut butter shakes

Chicken wraps

Most things I cook for my tea I do double and bring in to work


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Do my food first thing in the morning (yes I get up extra early to do it!!).

What I have today:

Rice, mixed veg, salmon and a pinapple ring (mid morning meal)

Rice, asbaragus (olive oil on top), white fish and a pinapple ring (mid afternoon meal)

For lunch I have a meal in the canteen area which would consist of chicken, veg and potatoes.

Put each meal into a tubberware (spelling?) box.

Have a protein tub at work incase I need some extra protein.

Just need to be organised, it can be done


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

make salads, add meat, egg, olive oil, low fat cheese etc

Good quick meal!!

my favourite, make a pasta bake, the night before..........take in a tupperware box, heat up at work!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

work in a office too mate.. i cook my rice and chicken and steak in bulk .. put in containers night before in the morning put in my bag and go at work i stick it in the fridge .. microwave it anytime i want it. simple.

you just need to organized thats all


----------



## DarH (Jun 21, 2010)

I have rice, pasta,(micro) protein tub, anything else i tend to want, have to get this the evening before, cover and re-heat if possible.

it's not easy I'll give you that.

I just do want i can.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Lunch Meal :

1 Avacodo,

1 Tesco's light option natural cottage cheese

1 bag of mixed salad

1 tub of Tescos Chinese style chicken pieces (only 120 cals!)

2 soft whole grain buns

Totals around 230 cals per bun.

Excellent fats, minerals, vitamins and antioxidants from the avacodo

good fats and protein from cottage cheese

good protein from the chicken

slow releasing carbs for lasting energy levels from the whole grain buns

Try it... very very tasty.


----------



## maverick15 (Jun 27, 2010)

cheers for the quick replys. gonna go to tesco tonight buy a load of chicken and pasta and fruit. cant get enough of cottage cheese so i'll add that to my snacks with tuna


----------



## maverick15 (Jun 27, 2010)

what are everyones thoughts on microwavable packs of rice? are they bad for you? any funny stuff in them, like masses of salt and hidden E numbers


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

maverick15 said:


> what are everyones thoughts on microwavable packs of rice? are they bad for you? any funny stuff in them, like masses of salt and hidden E numbers


I have the Tilda rice


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I never reheat - food just goes so dry if you do.

At work I have (all stored in small Tupperware tubs):

Chicken, Couscous, Gherkins, Sun dried tomatoes

Chicken, Broccoli, Olive Oil, Avocado

Chicken, Rice, Salsa

Sometimes, but rarely, I'll have a sandwich in place of a carb meal but usually end up feeling bloated.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> I have the Tilda rice


Snap.

It doesn't seem to dry out as much as the other ones if it's not eaten straight away.

I use a whole pack of Sainsburys basics cooked tikka chicken. £2.

Add half a bag of microwave wholemeal rice. (because I'm too lazy to boil some) £0.50 - £.080

Add some green veg of choice.

Add a little olive oil.

Very cheap and easy, takes 2 mins and is about 500 cals with loads of protein.


----------



## maverick15 (Jun 27, 2010)

Miike said:


> Snap.
> 
> It doesn't seem to dry out as much as the other ones if it's not eaten straight away.
> 
> ...


is the cooked chicken not re-processed re-formed stuff? that stuff always makes me feel bloated and sickly afterwards


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

yep baked pototoes are great with beans, or bring some tuna mayo with you and some salad...

tuna sarnys on brown bread.

chicken salad

pot of cotage cheese with you


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

do my food the night before, wait for it to go to room temperature then bang it in the fridge

at the moment im on chicken and veg for mornings and tuna and corn for lunch

not overly exciting but throw in soy sauce, cajun powder, paprica, chilli powder, etc


----------

